# john deere 2520 tractor Cab Build



## Brewers16915 (May 31, 2019)

I read a bunch about DYI cabs on this site before I started and now after a few weeks I have a great start and something to share. I tried not to disturb or drill any new holes on the tractor. Almost every bolt and hole location already exsisted. I also wanted to make a cab that was easily removable for mowing.


----------

